# Knock when turning left



## mtullo (Jun 9, 2006)

It seem when I'm turning left doing about 10-15 mph. I feel and hear a Knock from underneath the front end. I feel it while I have my foot on the gas pedal. I was wondering if anybody else has this situation. It is a 2006 6.0L with 4,000 miles on it. I was wondering if I have to bring it in. I would appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

mtullo said:


> It seem when I'm turning left doing about 10-15 mph. I feel and hear a Knock from underneath the front end. I feel it while I have my foot on the gas pedal. I was wondering if anybody else has this situation. It is a 2006 6.0L with 4,000 miles on it. I was wondering if I have to bring it in. I would appreciate any help. Thanks



Sounds like it could be the strut problem that is plaguing the 06s. Get to the dealer and have them look at it. Your miles are higher than most who have had the problem, but who knows.

I'm knocking on wood right now. I have an 06 with just over 2000 miles on it and no strut problems that I know of.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't know if this is similar to what your describing... but a while back I heard a knocking sound coming from the right front. It was only on a hard left turn and mostly just when backing up. I came to find out a clip that holds the front bumper and the front part of the inner plastic finder had broken off and the inner fender was flapping and being caught by the wheel. It might be worth a look.


----------



## bchguy111 (Aug 15, 2006)

See my post regarding strut leaking. I had that same noise as well. Mine was caused by strut leakage which damaged my bushings. My bushings got so bad it was on metal to metal. Luckily, I took the car in today. Have it checked out before it gets so bad that it sounds like your suspension is going to fall off. Good luck.


----------



## mtullo (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies back. Yes it was the struts they were bleeding all over and the knock was the sway bar knocking into the cradle. The car is at the dealer being fixed can't wait to get it back.:cheers


----------

